# My birds are dying?



## Domcox10 (Oct 7, 2015)

Had my aviary for a while now but the last week I've lost a Siberian bullfinch, a quail, a canary and almost another Siberian bullfinch and owl finch but they are getting better. I've sprayed the birds with medication for mites and that and have also sprayed the aviary too. But they still seem to be dying. Panicking now because I've payed so much money and love my birds to bits. Can anyone help please?


----------



## Dustyfluff (Aug 20, 2015)

Oh my word!! Is this an outside aviary?

The birds you still have need to go into separate cages if possible and shine an infrared lamp on them as a first point for health emergencies.

It may be something that they've eaten, they may have coccidiosis for instance.

I recommend you go to FINCHforum as there is a lot of info on there and some extremely knowledgable people. But tomorrow if you don't already have one, go get an infrared (not just red coloured, you can get from reptile shops, most good pet shops etc) and to separate the birds into indoor cages with plain kitchen roll on the floor so you can see what the poop is like.

you can also watch better who is eating and drinking.

I and other finch/ bird keepers would need more info on their symptoms to help properly, get them into a 'hospital' cage as I call the quarantine cages (I just use those cheap ones as they don't need a tonne of space when recovering from illness) with the infrared which helps keep them warm and builds antibodies.

with some idea what is wrong there plenty to do even without seeing a vet, such as triple c antibiotics or coxxaid coccidiosis treatment etc all of which you can buy on ebay and also from some good pet shops.

best of luck, let me know what you know so far, as well as joining and posting on FINCHforum and lets see if we cant save your birds

Fluffs x


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Can you can consult an avian vet?


----------



## Domcox10 (Oct 7, 2015)

They are very wheezy, and staying away from others. No energy, but as soon as I bring them inside they perk up a bit but most I've tried saving have died. They are loosing their voice and are breathing with their mouth open when they are ill, slight cracking on the breath so think it's air sac mite. I've been using treatment but obviously don't think it's working, read on the internet they recommend Scatt for that so I've ordered that instead now. But does help me in the mean time. Last night I lost another Siberian bullfinch and now might be loosing a red factor.


----------



## Dustyfluff (Aug 20, 2015)

Oh dear, that's exactly what is wrong with my older male zebra, first he lost his voice, then he started panting, got really weak.

I used johnsons anti mite drops back of the neck once a week for 3 weeks, then I put him on a short 4 day course of triple c antibiotics as he wasn't getting better. I set him up in a quarantine cage with the infrared lamp on a nest bowl, I had removed any perches so he didn't try to fly too much and just get some rest.

I fed him on beaphar xtra vital, with a drop of wheatgerm oil and seaweed but when on antibiotics you cant give any sand, grit or cuttlefish. I put the antibiotic in his water hopper. I also put extra multivitamin powder (fertivit in this case) in the food and dampened the food (xtra vital is part egg food) so it went down easily, also gave him some chopped spinach spinach, millet spray and waxworms.

I removed all the old nests from the main cage and threw them away, I used poop-off spray to remove every last bit of bird poop as it can get dusty and be inhaled. I put new nests in with nesting material that I had pre sprayed with mite off.


So far, its been a month and he is still quite scraggy looking, he can beep now but still cant sing. He seems to lose his balance a lot and is still weak.

Get some triple c off ebay or somewhere, better safe than sorry.

I am really sorry to hear you are losing so many birds, it breaks my heart when I lose one of my feathery babies and I have been watching my poorly bird with anxiety.

FLuffs


----------

